

New MacBook Airs ridden with bugs - Mithrandir
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/11/1/new-macbook-airs-ridden-bugs/

======
sjlb
Couple of issues is haaaaaardly "ridden with bugs". One issue already
addressed by Apple. If thousands of users were experiencing the same dozens of
bugs then the subject is warranted .. otherwise .. just an attempt (admittedly
probably successful!) to generate traffic at thinq.co.uk

------
sumeeta
This isn’t as big of a deal as the headline makes it out to be. The article
describes a video playback issue that Apple’s already released a software fix
for.

~~~
Qz
Your statement is misleading. The article does indeed describe that playback
issue, but then goes on to describe a number of other issues reported by users
that go a bit beyond a 'video playback issue'.

So yes, probably not as big a deal as the headline makes it out, but also not
just one bug already addressed.

------
kelnos
Sigh. I ordered one of the new 11"-ers last week. I really should know better.
I even thought, "dude, don't buy 1st-rev Apple hardware," but ignored my gut
instinct. "Ooh, shiny!" won over.

~~~
rodh257
Isn't this the second Air?

~~~
arn
it's actually the 3rd generation Air

~~~
stuartloxton
By generation he means in this design revision - this air is drastically
different to the last one. I owned the first Unibody Macbook Pro, ordered it
an hour after release... I'm on my third motherboard. Sometimes the first
batch of hardware has issues fixed later on.

------
lispm
Datapoint: My new MacBook Air has had zero problems so far.

------
sz
I've had some sleep issues and errors being thrown by UserEventAgent about
SCNetworkSignatureCopyActiveIdentifiers returning nil both of which seem to be
caused by Transmission, but otherwise it's behaving fine. (13" Air)

I do wish this platform had better diagnostic tools.

